# UCLA TFT supplement



## Unseasonedwhiteboy (Dec 2, 2019)

Does anyone know if UCLA prefers one type of supplement (ex: short story) over a combination of supplements (ex: a short story and a film treatment) to meet the five page max?


----------



## justin (Dec 3, 2019)

I'm not really sure if UCLA prefers one over the other. I don't think it matters in my opinion. Do whatever works best for you. If you feel as though there is something more you want to show I say do it! I only used 3 pages. Remember, quality over quantity


----------

